# Many Thanks to Wild Bill



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wild Bill took the time to answer many of my questions, and provide supportive "counselling", regarding the building of my first tube amp.

I wanted to share this in the forum to let everyone know how much I appreciated him taking time from his busy schedule to help me.

Thanks again Wild Bill :wave:

Dave


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Wild Bill is a super guy! He really knows his stuff and always takes the time to respond to questions in great detail. :food-smiley-004:
He did a great job on my amp!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Right on for Wild Bill!!!.......it's great to have him as a member of our little community.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Here's a Hip-Hip-hurray for Wild Bill,...It's good to have people who go out of their way to help someone in need!!!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Aw shucks..."*

Thank you folks! It's nice to be appreciated, especially when I get a bigger kick helping someone new to fan the flame of building tube amps than they do!

If you notice I'm no longer the only one participating in tech help. We've got some great other guys who are helping out. Things caught on very fast and "amp tech" and "amps and cabs" are now two of the strongest forums.

May you all never fall prey to transistors!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

WOO HOO for wild bill for being such a good guy... i havent needed his help yet but!!!! i hear good things about him... and yea i fell to transitors because im lazy and poor!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

+1. He did a superb job on my Traynor. Great guy to sit and chat with too. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

+1. And now that I probably have that annoying thing called a job again after 6 months , i hope to have Wild Bill do me a Traynor-Plexi before too long!


----------

